#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ...

## Goblin_Gaga

,     :

  .

            .        ,         -    .  ,    ,                    ,    .   ,            ,   .    :   ,   -  ,    .   .

,        ,                .        .       ,      .         -      ? ,       ,      ,            .           ,    .            ,      ,   ,     ,  ,     , .   ,       .           ,  ,  ,    ,    ,  .     , , ,     .

, ,      ,        .   ,    :

-  ,    !

       ,          ,      ,   .     .      ,        :

-  ,       ,  -      .

  .           . -   ,   ,    ,  : " , ...".        .      .

           ,   ,      ,  .

----------

-,  ,   ,  ,      .....  .............

----------


## scoschka

!  :Frown:

----------

!

----------

, , -.

----------


## MMM

.   ,       ... :Abuse:

----------


## Roni

.    ( , ) - :Smilie: 
   (   ) -    .    ""             "",   "" ... ,    -         - :Smilie:

----------


## ToT

Goblin_Gaga
  ,  :Smilie: 

 Goblin_Gaga   ,      ,   :Smilie: 
 :Smilie: ,        !

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> _  ToT_ 
> *Goblin_Gaga
>   , 
> 
>  Goblin_Gaga   ,      ,  
> ,        !*


,          "",     -  .             .      .

----------


## ToT

:Smilie: 

 :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> _  ToT_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    ....   ,    ?

----------


## ToT



----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> _  ToT_ 
> * 
> *


        " ..."

----------


## ToT

!

----------


## ()

> _  Goblin_Gaga_ 
> *....            .        ...   ,                    ,    .   ...*





> __ 
> *....      !...*


 , !   :      -   ... (   ...)   ""    7  (      ). 
 :     3-  -    ...  ,      -   ,   ...

    ,  " "?        19 .,   ,  "" .   .. ,  .. , .. , .. , ..    .       (  -  ). , ,  1905-07 .       " " (   !),     ""  ..  ( .. ).... 
    ,     ...

----------


## ()

:
1)   .
2)  ,   .

  , , .
,     - , ,  ,       (  ),     ...

      -        .
      ,    ,   ...

----------


## ToT

....      :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

,    ...
   ,     ,  ,   - .

----------

,   -    !

  -  (   6   )    10 . .  -     -       3.

  ,     13-00?   ?   !  !   !

(  -  10 -      ). 

  -    -     ?  100   ?  ?

----------


## MMM

-    ...        : " -   " (   1905  ).   (,  !) :     .   -   ,    - ,  :  ,  ,    ( )  .    ( !)...
     4  -   .    : , , ,  ( -  ).       ( ,  90%   ) -     . (  - ,  ,  -   .  -   !).
      (  5-6)     ,     .    .     -     -  .           !
  ,  , , ,    ,     (    :Smilie: )

----------


## Govorun

. --.   ,    (  )   ,  - .  3  -   ,    .  ,   .   30         .   .     (   )?  .    : ...  ...     30-40...   +39.   ? 
      .  15            ... 
, ,      2   3 ...

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

,   , ?
   , , ?

----------


## ToT



----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> _  ToT_ 
> **


.

----------


## ()

> _  MMM_ 
> *...           !...*


   , ... :Loved in:

----------


## ()

> _  Goblin_Gaga_ 
> *,   , ?
> *


         ,  ...




> _  ToT_ 
> *      ...*


  ,     ...       .

----------

!
   -  !

   !

----------


## ()

> __ 
> *...   -  !...*


!
-     - "", -!
 ,       (  )  ,       !
   " ",   ...
     ,      "-",  - "",   , ! 
  -   ,      -     -             !

----------

,        :Smilie: 
      !

----------


## ()

> __ 
> *,       
>       !*


       -     ...

----------

